# golden acting weird



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Get him to the vet for a full exam. Any sudden change in behavior warrants a trip to the vet.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I also think vet. The increase in peeing.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

...big fan of listening to that 'little voice'...clingy and peeing alot........


----------



## cheryl-jake (Jan 15, 2008)

well now today he hasn't gone out hardly at all so the peeing thing isn't a daily thing I just can't figure out the sleeping in my room.....i hope he's not sensing that one of us has an illness that we aren't aware of dogs can do that right?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I would still have the vet check him.

But the sleeping pattern change just may be him. Darby went through a period where he has to walk me to bed every night, he settles in the hallway and then moves back down stairs tot he sofa later when he knows I'm asleep. Sometimes (if he has a dream) he will come up stairs to check on me.

Yes, he is a Momma's boy and clingy. Keep us posted.


----------

